# Late fall LM tactics



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

I will be fishing a 8-9 acre lake tomorrow, water temp is around 43, gin clear water. I have had success this time of year last year with jerkbaits, slow bouncing jigs off the bottom and slow moving spinner baits. Curious as to what anyone else would suggest as this year they seem much harder to catch. Oddly the lake was what i consider a honey hole with many catches each trip but for the last 2 months its been very slow and even being blanked on a few outings. I had to gain permission and access is enforced but trail cams have caught people with coolers fishing there. I wonder if maybe the illegals could have taken so many out to really make a difference? Thanks in advance for any input. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

My profile pic is one I caught last year at this lake...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would throw jerkbaits and swimbaits.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Could be that people have cleaned it out some. If they had coolers you know they had them to fill up with fish, either to take home to eat, or to stock their own ponds n such. 

The baits you listed would be the ones I'd choose, as well as some weightless plastics that are either Texas rigged, or wacky rigged.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

I would also try a ned rig with the small trd worms from zman, i have had great success with that rig all year long. It seems like when they wont eat anything else they will eat a ned rig.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

In private ponds or farm ponds I throw a lot of the same baits I do in the summer. Carolina rig with a 4" worm, suspending jerks, and have had caught a bunch in fall on topwater frogs. If it's really not fished they'll hit anything.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If it's not weedy on the bottom try throwing bladebaits. They can be magic in low 40 degree temps


----------

